# (V)Blu-rays,X Box 360 Games,5.1 Soundsystem Passiv,WD 2,5 250 GB Festplatte Extern!



## Dmx125 (23. April 2011)

Hallo Leute

 wie oben steht verkaufen/Tausche ich ein paar kleinigkeiten!

*Western Digital WDBAAR2500ABK-EESN Elements Portable 250GB externe Festplatte(2,5)

 Die Platte ist knapp 6 Monate alt,leider habe ich keine Rechnung mehr!die Platte ist in einem einwandfreien zustand!Leichte gebrauchsspuren!

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002...pf_rd_i=301128

30 Euro inc.Versand(Versichert)

* *Alle Blu-rays sind in einem Superzustand!

1.Transformers Die Rache 2 Dics Edition FSK 12

 2.Iron Man FSK 12

 3.Zombieland FSK 16

 4.300 FSK 16

 5.Jagdfieber Neu FSK 0

 6.Troja DC FSK 16

 7.Wolkig mit aussicht auf Fleischbällchen FSK 6

 8.Stirb Langsam 4.0 FSK 16

 9.Königreich der Himmel DC FSK 16

10.Avatar Limited Edition Pappschuber(gebrauchsspuren)

 HD DVD

11.Terminator 2 Steelbook Edition FSK 16
*
*Preise

1.10 Euro inc.Versand

 2.9 Euro inc.Versand

 3.9,50 inc.Versand

 4.9,00 inc.Versand

 5.7,00 inc.Versand

 6.9,50 inc.Versand

 7.7,50 inc.Versand

 8.7,50 inc.Versand

 9.10,00 inc.Versand

10.13,00 inc.Versand

11.8,50 inc.Versand*

*Dann habe ich noch ein 5.1 System.Marke ist no Name!Sie sind Grau!

 Der Preis ist 12 Euro inc.Versand!
*

*Dann noch ein paar 360 Games

1.NHL 2k9 FSK 0 

2.Pure Lego Batman FSK 6 

3.Facebreaker FSK 16

1.6 Euro inc.Versand

2.6,50 Euro inc.Versand

3.6,50 Euro inc.Versand
*
Auch bei P3DNOW

Gruß Kai


----------

